# My Chondro..



## dottyback (Aug 12, 2010)

A photo of one of my chondro's.. Its shed less than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

sweet, 
I remeber Nick and Rex having a couple go like that, the black got very thick and slowly decreased by about 3 years of age. But still retained plenty of black.

Yours should be something special, thats for sure........


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Well...thats definately a mite phase if ever l saw one GREAT nice and different.....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2010)

So that was a red hatchy and is colouring like that through the ontongenic change? Amazing...do you have pics as a hatchy???


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice one, it'll be interesting to see how it turns out.

M


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

Should buy some top of descent  
Looks good mate


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

wow mate cracking chondro


----------



## lgotje (Aug 12, 2010)

Love that green mate it's awsome male or female?


----------



## kupper (Aug 12, 2010)

Dottyback I'll be over later mate ... Can I have it back please :lol:


----------



## dottyback (Aug 12, 2010)

Its a male.

Only if i can have my albino knob tail gecko back Kupper!


----------



## kupper (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm let me see ....... I don't think I need the chondro back just yet


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 12, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that Chondro is but ugly?


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 12, 2010)

No. I think it is rather ugly as well.

The bog standard green ones are much more pleasing to the eye.

I can appreciate it as something unique though.


----------



## thals (Aug 12, 2010)

Not a fan either, but each to their own.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 12, 2010)

i prefer the look of the average GTP, but that is something amazing. would give an arm and a leg for one of them. How do morphs like this come about? it's just so different from any other GTP's you see.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree BFG


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

I think, tho it doesn't look so flash now.... that GTP has so much breeding potential it's not funny. The americanos got those awesome black GTP's by breeding specimens like yours.
Well done and good luck.
PS: Buy a shotgun, a pitbull and lots of electric fence.


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I think, tho it doesn't look so flash now.... that GTP has so much breeding potential it's not funny. The americanos got those awesome black GTP's by breeding specimens like yours.
> Well done and good luck.
> PS: Buy a shotgun, a pitbull and lots of electric fence.


 
It's funny but it's true that the world has come to that much security.


----------



## dottyback (Aug 12, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

I actually prefer this one of of mine..


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> It's funny but it's true that the world has come to that much security.


 
lol, unless I had a small robot army that will kill on sight, I wouldn't be showing off anything that valuable on a public forum.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
> 
> I actually prefer this one of of mine..


 
See something like that bred with zuesowns dark one will make something very interesting. 
It's not all just about super beauty right away, you have to think ahead to make something truly special.


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> See something like that bred with zuesowns dark one will make something very interesting.
> It's not all just about super beauty right away, you have to think ahead to make something truly special.



yeah mate, I wish I had one, I think your referring to dottyback's dark one. lol


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 12, 2010)

You need to give dottyback's animal at least another 2 years before passing judgement. Many chondros go through a very 'plain' phase during the change, and don't reach full potential for 2-3 years. If you think your animals look 'butt ugly' at this time, you might very well be getting rid of animals which have enormous potential, look gorgeous as adults themselves, and have the potential to pass their genetics to future generations.

Patience is essential , especially with Morelia viridis...

Jamie.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 13, 2010)

Love all the diff colours in this one...
if you wont to see some really crazy ones get a copy of Greg Maxwells book " the more complete chondro" 
Its the most amazing read on GTPs ...some of the most jaw dropping GTPs i have ever seen ! 
Cheers guys
Ezekiel


----------



## monique18026 (Aug 13, 2010)

Every snake is beautiful in it's own right . An albnio knob tail how cool do you have pics


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 13, 2010)

how about a GTP that kept it hatcie colouration, yellow, red - now that would be awesome


----------



## VeLLiKi (Aug 13, 2010)

dottyback the first animal is GREAT!!! Specially because he/she is a yellow neonate... Rob Worrel (from USA) have a great line called "Black Pearl" and that line only produces yellow neos and they get green and after they gredualy loose the green and get yellow and black... in the end you have a yellow and black anima with a few green scales...


----------



## blakehose (Aug 13, 2010)

Very, very schmick!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 14, 2010)

anouc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Chondro is but ugly?


 Absolutely not. I agree completely.. it's excellent for this keeper to show off their stock, and I can appreciate most people love it, but to me it looks like it fell off it perch into some poo and then crawled through dirt/mud. Cannot understand why someone would prefer one of these to the normal green.


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 14, 2010)

Once this snake has gone through the bulk of it's colour change i bet you guys will be eating your words. Most GTP's look butt ugly throughout the colour change process, why do you think everyone refers to them as being mouldy.

Love the different colours and variation in greens.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 14, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> Once this snake has gone through the bulk of it's colour change i bet you guys will be eating your words.


agreed, and it's a morph! A MORPH! Finally the Australian rep. hobby is getting interesting lol


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 14, 2010)

OK I didn't realise that. 



hypochondroac said:


> Once this snake has gone through the bulk of it's colour change i bet you guys will be eating your words. Most GTP's look butt ugly throughout the colour change process, why do you think everyone refers to them as being mouldy.
> 
> Love the different colours and variation in greens.


----------



## lgotje (Aug 14, 2010)

Let us no when u breed them I'll definatly grab a hatchie off u  there gorgeous greens!


----------



## dottyback (Aug 28, 2010)

Hard to beleive but this is actually brother (mite phase) and Sister from the same clutch!.. (yellow)!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 28, 2010)

haha show off! ,Awesome snakes!!!!!


----------



## MDSTIM (Aug 29, 2010)

Those GTPs are just blowing my mind....absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 29, 2010)

they look really nice good work


----------



## James..94 (Aug 29, 2010)

There looking great dottyback


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 30, 2010)

very nice dottyback...where bouts are you?? in Aus ??


----------



## dottyback (Aug 30, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> very nice dottyback...where bouts are you?? in Aus ??


 
correct!


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice very nice The more I see them the more I want to work towards getting them. One day Roger finch!!!
congrats on having such stunning pythons!!


----------



## dottyback (Oct 1, 2010)

Girl has gone green, photo is brother and sister taken today.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 1, 2010)

It has a smilie face on its head. Thats very cute...strange colouration, he is lovely.


----------



## kupper (Oct 1, 2010)

looking good mate ........

ill be around next week to grab them off you ..


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 2, 2010)

very intresting cant wait to see how it comes up in the future


----------



## dottyback (Mar 3, 2011)

A few months on..i took this photo today.


----------



## Perko (Mar 3, 2011)

Turned out real nice Dotty


----------



## Troy K. (Mar 3, 2011)

You would have to be happy with that.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 3, 2011)

What a impressive looking Chondro now Dottyback,i hope everyone that posted how ugly it did look, eat there words now..


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yep l like it as well....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice one Dotty, what sex is it? If it's a male would you put a price tag on it? Seriously.


----------



## dottyback (Mar 3, 2011)

Its a male.


----------



## JimWetherall (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a great looking Chondro, have you got any up to date head shots?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 3, 2011)

Great looking chondro!


----------



## dottyback (Mar 3, 2011)

Head shot.


----------



## Jason (Mar 3, 2011)

i must say it looks better now with more green then what it did prior. the amount of black now looks better against the green


----------



## Perko (Mar 3, 2011)

Why would they eat there words? It was there opinion on how it looked at the time.



pythons73 said:


> What a impressive looking Chondro now Dottyback,i hope everyone that posted how ugly it did look, eat there words now..


----------



## JimWetherall (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the head shot mate, a very attractive Chonro indeed. Now you need to find him/her a mate of equal quality!


----------



## dottyback (Jul 19, 2011)

few months on.. in shed mode but i took a photo anyway..
View attachment 210035

View attachment 210034


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 19, 2011)

pics dont work dotty


----------



## dottyback (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## kupper (Jul 19, 2011)

crap snake mate :lol:


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking good dotty


----------



## Erebos (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice chondro mate


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking good  Nice to hear it's a boy...


----------



## lgotje (Jul 19, 2011)

sweet animal mate :0


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## yeldarb (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought I left something there the other day :lol:. cracker snake.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 19, 2011)

Very good looking green you have there always be a stunner


----------



## jrebelo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi dottyback, this has been an interesting thread. Like some others, I saw the first pictures and while I definitely appreciate that unique animals are more interest (especially to people who have owned several 'normal' chondros, I'd imagine), I personally find the striking greens and yellows to be more attractive than the darker colours. In these more recent pictures, however, it's definitely looking more attractive to me.

Can you tell me when exactly this snake was hatched? A GTP is the only snake left on my list of must-haves (and I am hoping to add one to the family within a few months). I'm getting a better idea of growth rates to figure out how large I can expect the snake to be at a yearling age and at other stages to determine how large a tank I will be starting it in.

Thanks!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice looking green dotty.


----------



## dottyback (Oct 28, 2011)

He had another shed..

View attachment 223437


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 28, 2011)

dotty, is it from Ray Field?


----------



## -Katana- (Oct 28, 2011)

Dotty, I can't see the picture.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 28, 2011)

Laghairt said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Chondro is but ugly?



Nope. I agree. I think it is mainly due to it being something out of the ordinary rather than aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## dottyback (Oct 28, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> dotty, is it from Ray Field?



Nope


----------



## zulu (Oct 28, 2011)

Its heavy mite phase dotty,i like the look of it,would make a good breeder also.


----------



## lgotje (Oct 28, 2011)

Love this animal buddy


----------

